# Freeware to resize Windows Vista



## Dylle (Oct 29, 2008)

As Partition Magic alternative, EASEUS Partition Manager Home Edition is a FREE  partition management software for home users.

The user interface of the Easeus Partition Manager is easy to navigate, and it allows you to see all pertinent information on one screen. With a few clicks, you can modify existing partitions and create new ones while still being able to access information on those you are leaving untouched.

The Home Edition of Easeus Partition Manager works with Windows 2000/XP/Vista, but it does not support 64-bit operating systems. If you’re running a 64-bit version of Vista or Linux, you’ll have to step up to the Professional Edition. 

Learn more : *www.partition-tool.com/personal.htm


----------



## Rahim (Oct 29, 2008)

GParted Live CD rules!!!


----------

